# Something's wrong with her udder-Help!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The new La Mancha cross doe I got has something wrong with her udder. I first thought she was bred, because she is being housed with a buck. Further examination proved it was NOT a milk bag. The udder is hard, it feels like scar tissue and is has lumps and bumps. It doesn't seem like Mastitis to me, it is not hot or swollen, just hard. What is this or what could cause this and how can I help her and/or fix it? I have attached pictures, let me know what you think! I'm very anxious.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry but that does not look good-not sure what is is but I havent even seen a lump like that on an udder-hope someone else has an idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend, taking her to a vet and have the bump stuff inside tested. I hate to say this but, I heard that CL can be on the udder and that looks suspicious.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

If it is CL, but the lump hasn't pooped or oozed anything BUT she's been exposed to my other goats could they get CL?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow. I'm with Pam I'd take her to the vet.Good luck, wish i had some advice for you..


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*UPDATE: Probably CL? HELP!!*

Can the others be infected by urine or feces? Is the little buckling that was housed with her probably infected? I don't know whether to put him with my other buck Terry, leave Poppy and Zero together or put them both in pens alone. Please help, I am freaking out!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It spreads through the puss from the abscess. It can also possibly spread through coughing or body fluids depending if the goat has internal abscesses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If no pus has been oozing, then the other goats shouldn't get it. I would pull the buck out immediately. I would get her to the vet ASAP too. That looks really bad.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

How long have you had her? I would be taking her to the vet and then calling the people you bought her from to see if there is something they didn't tell you


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had her for four days.

Is the buck safe to put in with my other buck? Or should he stay separate from everyone?

I took Zero out of the pen so Poppy is in there alone with hay and water. As soon as my dad wakes up I'm telling him we need to take her to the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try putting the bucks in together. Really depends on the bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, I wouldn't put the buck in with the other one. Anything this doe has touched i'd keep away from your other goats. Contact the previous owner and try to return her if you want.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that doesn't look good. CL was my first thought, as well - hopefully the vet comes up with something different and treatable! I'd definitely contact the previous owners and ask about it, too - if they sold her to you knowing something was wrong, they should have at least mentioned it to you!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

What can I do with him then? I can't keep him separate forever... I ran my hands all over his body and didn't find any lumps or bumps. His jaw and face are not swollen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know, but the doe looks to have something contagious going on whether CL or not...I wouldn't want it to spread to the rest of the herd. :hug: Maybe take the doe to the vet if you want to keep her and once the vet determines what's going on then make a decision on the buck. :shrug:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I would feel really bad giving her back an infected goat. I got them both from a self funded animal rescue. But I don't want to bring Poppy to the vet and spend MY money on her if I'm not going to keep her. I really need to talk to my dad about this!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Pleae let us know if you take her to a vet-I would like to know what that is


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whether it makes you feel bad or not to return her...you have to do what's best for the rest of your herd. :hug: Whatever she has has been like that for awhile, this didn't come out of nowhere in 4 days. The rescue should have noticed something was wrong and if they did should have disclosed this to you. I personally wouldn't feel bad returning her, but I get where you're coming from. Unfortunately this kind of thing can happen and with rescues a lot of the time you won't know the back ground on that animal...health status and history can be unknown.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, take her back to the rescue right away, this did not develop in four days. The goat has had it for a while. It is probably why she ended up at the rescue in the first place. I am so sorry you have to deal with this, but you do need to be quick to try to save the others from infection. 

It does look like CL and that one abcess is about to burst. That yellow crustier spot looks like one that has already burst. Get her in as small a pen as you can until you can get rid of her. Get all the other goats away from her and disinfect everything you can, even the ground where she has laid. Use ag lime on the dirt, bleach water on everything else. The buck that was with her was likely exposed so do not return him to the herd. He may not show signs for a couple of months so you will have to figure out how to manage that after you have a diagnosis.

Oh boy, good luck. I pray that it is not CL and that you are able to manage this.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't feel bad about returning her and here's why. The rescue should have noticed the udder issues and not adopted her out to you. They should have taken her to the vet themselves and found out what was wrong. They gave you a goat that could have something contagious and dangerous enough to kill or infect the rest of your herd. I would be even more upset if I paid and adoption fee. To me that's what the fee is for, vet care.

Edit to add: looking back I realized you said you got "them" from a rescue. If you are referring to the buck that is housed with her now I would probably leave him in with her. If he was with her before then he is probably already exposed as is the rest of her herd. To me it's better to just return them both and tell the rescue you'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I just read the thread again. Did the buckling come with her from the rescue? If so, send him back too, he is almost certainly exposed.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. The rescue should have noticed this. Despite how much you might feel bad I would take her back. If you really like her perhaps you could tell the rescue that if they can get it cleared up and prove its not contagious you will re-adopt her?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry you are going thru this. Separate and get to vet for test of the lump for CL. Have the puss extracted and tested. Most importantly separate this doe for now until you can get her to vet ASAP.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tayet said:


> I would feel really bad giving her back an infected goat. I got them both from a self funded animal rescue. But I don't want to bring Poppy to the vet and spend MY money on her if I'm not going to keep her. I really need to talk to my dad about this!


I know you would feel bad, I would too. BUT, you have to put safety first. Is it better to not make a person feel bad, or is it better to make sure you and your herd are safe from a contageous disease?

I am with the others I would get that tested ASAP. I have only ever seen CL in person 1x and it really did look similar to that. Not trying to scare you more than you already are <I would be a nervous wreck, so I feel for ya!>.
We refused to buy goats from those people, even though they had the buck in a buck pen away from the does and were treating the CL..still... I've never had it show up in our goats, and don't want to ever deal with it.

I hope it turns out to not be CL and nothing contageous and you can get her healed up. But please be careful, and don't take risks with them.

Good Luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see from the pics, that she has had other sores, that may of already popped, any goat that was in the same area during that time, will be exposed to it. 

Do you have any idea, when she started this issue?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, I wouldn't put these goats anywhere with your other goats. She could have had other abscesses that burst, and the buck could have been infected.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Tayet, how are you doing? This is a tough thing to deal with and we all really feel for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

CAE can cause abscesses in/on the udder also. 

I'm sorry! I've dealt with a lot of health issues passed to me from others, and know it is no fun. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

If its a rescue let them know about it and say she needs a vet to look at it they might help pay for it. Im sure they dont want to be giving sick animals away.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Exactly, rescues should know if their animals are sick. It's not worth the risk to the rest of your herd :hug: So sorry, Tayet.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder what's going on, Tayet i hope everythings ok hun..


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes-i so wish she lets us know what happened--I am quite digusted with the rescue that she got those goats from........... grrrrrrrrr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so here is what's been going on.

I separated Poppy and Zero from the rest of my goats, and have been keeping them together in a pen with lots of hay and water. I called the rescue yesterday, she didn't answer so I left a voice asking her to please call my back ASAP. She hasn't called back so I just emailed her, telling her that I believe Poppy is infected with CL and a link to THIS page with info about CL. I'll wait for her to email or call me, but they need to go! What if she doesn't take them back?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Call her again Tayet-and call her til she responds--I wish you the best


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too would keep calling or even go there if you can.

Rescue or not they should have them checked BEFORE they seel them or let them go.

I am not one to just to the CL and CAE wagon, but I have never had it. To me it looks like it could just bea clogged milk duct and be mastitus. Have you tried putting a hot compress and massaging it? I would even go with a round of Pennacilin. I am not one for the antibiotic until i know for sure but that is what I would do. If you massage her and use HOT COMPRESSES, Hot water and Lavender oil or Peppermint oil will help her. 

Good luck, I hope she is ok. It is a hard choice.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't go there, because it is a hour and a half away and I don't have a license! When I get home later, I'll call her again.

Lori, I don't believe she kidded this year, so is it possible that milk production just randomly started up and since no one milked her, she got mastitis?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

try the m,assage and hot compresses. Maybe just maybe that will be it.

I have had goats bag up when they are not bred. Other goas having babies, they think they should be. 

Take her temp and make sure she is not running a temp. Keep trying the rescue.

Are you a hour and a half from the Vet or the rescue?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep calling Tayet, or better yet load them up and drop them back off. That is not just a clogged duct, you have a definate abcess there (although you can't be certain if it is CL without testing). CL is transmissible to people (rare but possible) and you definitely need her to go back before that bursts if at all possible.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no idea what this is but i would def either get the vet out there or take them back. I wouldn't even wait on a call or email from her. Good luck tayet..this makes me soo mad to think that someone would sell an unhealthy animal.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, I called her again and she answered and I told her everything I had found out. She was really nice about it and said that she hadn't checked her email for a while. She said that she had seen the udder, and thought it was just deformed with scar tissue like I had thought at first. I'm bringing Poppy and Zero back first thing on Saturday.

UHG, I can't believe this happened! All I wanted was a friend for Terry and instead I got a diseased goat! I'm just so glad she was understanding and said yes to taking them back.

Thank you all for your continued support and advice! You have been so understanding and helpful. I'm so glad I know so many people who know lots about goats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, hun :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry :hug: Glad she was so good about it though.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

awww I'm sorry but it really is the best thing for you and your goats. I wish you all the luck!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. That has to be hard. Is she going to have her looked at by the Vet


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry this happened to you and glad you were strong!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Lori, I'm pretty sure she said she was going to. She has other goats there and I told her that you have to keep them separate from Poppy and that the vet has to lance it and clean it out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry...but glad the rescue is taking her back without issue. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying that it all works out.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey I feel bad for you.  my goat has bumps on her udder that I am worried about but not that big.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought I'd update everyone on whats happened since they went back.

The animal rescue got them tested and it wasn't CL!!! So my goats can't of gotten it. I feel kind of bad, because I gave them back and it wasn't CL, but I took the necessary precautions. They are off to a new farm in Michigan as of yesterday. I'm happy they get a new home!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tayet, did they say what it was!! We all would like to know.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This my be cynical of me, but I just don't trust the word of a 'rescue' that would send out any animal that had a problem like that. I hope they were truthful with you, and I hope that your goats have not been put at risk, but I just think you did the right thing to protect your herd. And I wonder if they are saying what they need to say to protect their reputation.


----------

